# I HAVE 2 FROZEN EMBRYOS IN CZECH & NEED TO FIND A UK SURROGATE!



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Can anybody point me in the right direction, I know there is Surrogacy UK and I have looked at their website, are there any other avenues that can be looked at in the UK. I have to have a UK carrier the Czech clinic have said so would like to start looking ASAP. Thanks All for any replies, at a bit of a loss as to where to start! Thanks Olga xx


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

all the best in your search !!!


----------

